# iPhone with existing plans? so says Rogers spokesperson



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I read this on the internet.

iPhone rates irate would-be customers




canada(us-owned).com said:


> iPhone rates irate would-be customers
> Roger's high monthly plans cause cyberspace buzz
> 
> Canwest News Service
> ...


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

> The petition’s creators said they plan to send a printed copy of all comments posted on their website to Rogers headquarters in Toronto July 11 “to demonstrate our indignation toward them.”


I'm sure that their paper shredders are on full alert.


----------



## Kasmeran (Dec 29, 2007)

I guess there is confusion in the marketplace... I am confused by that statement. Their plans seemed pretty clear to me.

Maybe she could clear things up.


----------



## Flipstar (Nov 7, 2004)

Okay I can't remember if I saw this on the Rogers website, but I just caught it today.. was that always there? 

Data Usage - Your iPhone will be enabled for data usage. If you subscribe to a plan with no data included, data charges at a pay-per-use rate of 5¢/KB for data sent and/or received over the Rogers network will apply, unless you subscribe to a data plan, which we highly recommend. Roaming charges apply while using your iPhone outside Canada. U.S. data roaming on iPhone Packages is $3/MB. The standard international data roaming rate applies. Visit rogers.com/roaming for our roaming rates and destinations. Data usage is measured in KB rounded to the next full KB.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Okay, that confirms it!

Rogers Communications - Wireless, Digital Cable TV, Hi-Speed Internet, Home Phone

Now to see if I can get this on my corporate plan.



Flipstar said:


> Okay I can't remember if I saw this on the Rogers website, but I just caught it today.. was that always there?
> 
> Data Usage - Your iPhone will be enabled for data usage. If you subscribe to a plan with no data included, data charges at a pay-per-use rate of 5¢/KB for data sent and/or received over the Rogers network will apply, unless you subscribe to a data plan, which we highly recommend. Roaming charges apply while using your iPhone outside Canada. U.S. data roaming on iPhone Packages is $3/MB. The standard international data roaming rate applies. Visit rogers.com/roaming for our roaming rates and destinations. Data usage is measured in KB rounded to the next full KB.


----------



## jeepguy (Apr 4, 2008)

Kasmeran said:


> I guess there is confusion in the marketplace... I am confused by that statement. Their plans seemed pretty clear to me.
> 
> Maybe she could clear things up.


The confusion is they expected us to bow down and kiss their feet.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

Kasmeran said:


> I guess there is confusion in the marketplace... I am confused by that statement. Their plans seemed pretty clear to me.
> 
> Maybe she could clear things up.


I may write a letter to Rogers customer service...

=====

Dear Rogers Communications Inc.:

Yes, there is confusion in the marketplace. We as "Valued Customers" are all idiots and don't know what the hell we want.

Our wants and needs are unfounded, and don't mean squat. Rogers knows best.. always has, always will. Please continue to overcharge us, and stifle innovation in Canada.

Yours truly,

One of your stupid customers who wants an iPhone and unlimited data.

=====

It is clear the puppets of Rogers are going into damage control. Too little, too late Teddy Boy.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Kasmeran said:


> I guess there is confusion in the marketplace... I am confused by that statement. Their plans seemed pretty clear to me.
> 
> Maybe she could clear things up.


I sent her an e-mail. You can too. Nothing like trying to get some information directly from the horse's mouth.

Rogers and Apple to Bring iPhone 3G to Canada on July 11

Elizabeth Hamilton's e-mail and phone number are at the bottom of the page.


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

Flipstar said:


> Data Usage - Your iPhone will be enabled for data usage. *If you subscribe to a plan with no data included, data charges at a pay-per-use rate of 5¢/KB for data sent and/or received over the Rogers network will apply, unless you subscribe to a data plan, which we highly recommend. *Roaming charges apply while using your iPhone outside Canada. U.S. data roaming on iPhone Packages is $3/MB. The standard international data roaming rate applies. Visit rogers.com/roaming for our roaming rates and destinations. Data usage is measured in KB rounded to the next full KB.


So based on this, we should be able to just get voice-plan and forego any data plans, right?

Well...I spoke to FIDO and they read back to me their official statement saying that 'you must have a voice and data plan'. They were frankly surprised that Rogers and FIDO were not on the same page as they normally are.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

But the sucky thing about it, satchmo, appears to be that you can't access data features _at all_, not even at the hot spots, without paying through the nose. 5¢ a kb for one 600 kb webpage will cost you $30. Not exactly a bargain.

If you go with a dataless plan, you have an iPod Touch with built-in cellphone.


----------



## Flipstar (Nov 7, 2004)

satchmo said:


> So based on this, we should be able to just get voice-plan and forego any data plans, right?
> 
> Well...I spoke to FIDO and they read back to me their official statement saying that 'you must have a voice and data plan'. They were frankly surprised that Rogers and FIDO were not on the same page as they normally are.


I'm getting a feeling Rogers is actually saying this now because they got a crapload of e-mail and voicemail messages. That's just me though.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

HOWEVER,

Do I have an option to not get a data plan? Will I have to pay full price for the iPhone and still have to sign a 3 year contract...I am confused!

If I can use only voice and text than I am set for an iPhone.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Holy crap has anyone noticed the 7 dollar MONTHLY system access fee....wtf!


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

fjnmusic said:


> But the sucky thing about it, satchmo, appears to be that you can't access data features _at all_, not even at the hot spots, without paying through the nose. 5¢ a kb for one 600 kb webpage will cost you $30. Not exactly a bargain.
> 
> If you go with a dataless plan, you have an iPod Touch with built-in cellphone.


How could they charge you for using their hot spots if you are not using 3g data services, you are using wifi no?

I really just want an ipod and a cell phone in one. I always have too much crap in my pocket.


----------



## jeepguy (Apr 4, 2008)

Adrian. said:


> Holy crap has anyone noticed the 7 dollar MONTHLY system access fee....wtf!


it's always been there, on all plans


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Adrian. said:


> How could they charge you for using their hot spots if you are not using 3g data services, you are using wifi no?
> 
> I really just want an ipod and a cell phone in one. I always have too much crap in my pocket.


Um, no.

Hotspots provide internet access. You want it free, go to a library. Or the billion open access (non-passworded) spots.

They also charge for cable tv.


----------



## krug1313 (Apr 27, 2007)

Rogers has added the following to their site.

Rogers Communications - Wireless, Digital Cable TV, Hi-Speed Internet, Home Phone

I guess from this you don't have to get data.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

krug1313 said:


> Rogers has added the following to their site.
> 
> Rogers Communications - Wireless, Digital Cable TV, Hi-Speed Internet, Home Phone
> 
> I guess from this you don't have to get data.


And... post 9 above.


----------



## SeeB (Jun 30, 2008)

That would be nice if they allow us to keep existing voice plan or only normal voice plan.

For me, I juste call my compagnie, Fido, and asked then if I can keep my plans I have now (regular voice plan). The man told me no, but I don't think he was quite informed. He told me that I can buy 2gb or 4gb iphone, and he searched for 5 mins the price of the iphone. So I wont take his anwser for a solid one.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

That's what happens when ya try to sell them thar Apple units here in PC country.


----------



## adam1185 (Feb 16, 2005)

Elizabeth Hamilton (Rogers PR) just replied to my email complaint about the plans:



> Thanks for your email and for your feedback. I do appreciate it and will send it to our marketing team. In the meantime, it may interest you to know the following:
> 
> - iPhone 3G bundles released June 27 are not the ONLY price plans available to our customers, they are the high value plans that allow our customers to use this device to its fullest and offer considerable savings over separate voice and data plans that exist in market today.
> - As always, our customers have many choices, they can use their existing voice and smartphone data plans if they wish, including for example, selecting from our new data pricing (ranging from $30 for 300MB to $100 for 6GB or $50 Flex Rate plan) and then adding a voice plan that suits their own needs, or they can choose a voice and data plan to best suit their individual needs.
> ...


----------



## SeeB (Jun 30, 2008)

Mmm so she said nothing about using ONLY a voice plan.


----------



## adam1185 (Feb 16, 2005)

SeeB said:


> Mmm so she said nothing about using ONLY a voice plan.


You can get only a voice plan but if you happen to use data accidentally it will cost you big time.

From the Rogers site:



> Data Usage - Your iPhone will be enabled for data usage. If you subscribe to a plan with no data included, data charges at a pay-per-use rate of 5¢/KB for data sent and/or received over the Rogers network will apply, unless you subscribe to a data plan, which we highly recommend. Roaming charges apply while using your iPhone outside Canada. U.S. data roaming on iPhone Packages is $3/MB. The standard international data roaming rate applies. Visit rogers.com/roaming for our roaming rates and destinations. Data usage is measured in KB rounded to the next full KB.


----------



## CaptainCode (Jun 4, 2006)

adam1185 said:


> Elizabeth Hamilton (Rogers PR) just replied to my email complaint about the plans:


If that's true then it's somewhat better at least. My voice plan I have now I am paying the extra $$ for caller ID.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

high value plans? Is rogers on crack? Just how stupid do they think people are???

Any half wit can see this is rogers gouging the crap out of you and it's too easy to fall in overage fees in a heartbeat!

Is it any wonder this is on every news source available?


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

It's this changing stance on Rogers part that doesn't make it worth getting a phone for a while. Let the dust settle, and see what the plans are like in Sept. or so.


----------



## iJohnHenry (Mar 29, 2008)

I would dearly love to see Roger's take a financial bath on this "launch". :lmao:


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

iJohnHenry said:


> I would dearly love to see Roger's take a financial bath on this "launch". :lmao:


Then they would just jack up other fees.


----------



## iJohnHenry (Mar 29, 2008)

Fair enough, then we could just move to Bell.

What other choices does the CRTC allow us??


----------



## KMPhotos (Jun 17, 2008)

iJohnHenry said:


> Fair enough, then we could just move to Bell.
> 
> What other choices does the CRTC allow us??


None, because the big 3 have convinced the CRTC that there is enough competition in Canada --and we must protect our Canadian companies.
But that will be changing over the next year with the current auction that's ongoing. Canadians will soon be getting a few more options.


----------



## iJohnHenry (Mar 29, 2008)

What a dreamer you are.

The winner will quickly be swallowed by one of the big players, and we will be no further ahead.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

iJohnHenry said:


> What a dreamer you are.
> 
> The winner will quickly be swallowed by one of the big players, and we will be no further ahead.


exactly.

Rogers clearly, doesn't give a crap. They will not let go of the gouging of data they've enjoyed. Not a chance.

Why do they do it?

Because they can.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Did you hear that you can use the iPhone with existing plans? ...

.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

HowEver, can you please explain this to me? I'm really confused..

Does this mean that, with my 300mb for 30$ BlackBerry plan, i could use this plan with the iPhone? But isnt this 300MB of BLACKBERRY data?

If the answer is yes, then do you recommend that I just upgrade my BlackBerry plan right now to like 6gb or something, and then I will have a 6GB iPhone data plan?

Or have I got this all wrong? :S


----------



## adam1185 (Feb 16, 2005)

uPhone said:


> HowEver, can you please explain this to me? I'm really confused..
> 
> Does this mean that, with my 300mb for 30$ BlackBerry plan, i could use this plan with the iPhone? But isnt this 300MB of BLACKBERRY data?
> 
> ...


See my quote above directly from Elizabeth Hamilton of Rogers PR. Yes, it looks like you can use the $30 for 300 MB blackberry plan but that still doesn't make it a good deal.



> - As always, our customers have many choices, they can use their existing voice and smartphone data plans if they wish, including for example, selecting from our new data pricing (ranging from $30 for 300MB to $100 for 6GB or $50 Flex Rate plan) and then adding a voice plan that suits their own needs, or they can choose a voice and data plan to best suit their individual needs.


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

It's still not a great deal, but it is basically as good as you can get then if they don't make any further changes. I think this will change things for a lot of people especially if they have great voice plans.


----------



## allanyong (Jan 22, 2006)

Has anyone checked Fido's 3G package before they announce iPhone 3G's price plan.

It was $20 for everything u need. U could surf unlimitedly from any 'fido' phone

iPhone is special, but it is still a fido phone right...

how can they make up a separate plan for a 'special' 3G Fido phone...


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

allanyong said:


> Has anyone checked Fido's 3G package before they announce iPhone 3G's price plan.
> 
> It was $20 for everything u need. U could surf unlimitedly from any 'fido' phone
> 
> ...


Because it is special.


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

HowEver said:


> I read this on the internet.
> 
> iPhone rates irate would-be customers


I was inspired to write.....

From: ************@shaw.ca
Subject: As a current Roger's customer I wish to add my voice of dissent re iPhone data plans
Date: July 1, 2008 1:55:07 AM PDT (CA)
To: [email protected]

Hello Elizabeth, 
Confusion in the 'marketplace'


"Liz Hamilton, a spokeswoman for Rogers said the company had no comment on the petition but said it was apparent there is “confusion in the marketplace” about Rogers pricing plans for the phone. 

She said iPhone 3G bundles are high value and offer customers savings over voice and data plans that exist today though they are not the only plans being offered. 

“These are the best value for customers who wish to use the iPhone 3G as it was meant to be used, but as always our customers have choices,” Hamilton said in an e-mail. 

http://www.ehmac.ca/ipod-itunes-iph...isting-plans-so-says-rogers-spokesperson.html

Confusion Liz?
No, not at all.
We are not 'confused' .. just irate with the proposed deal being offered by Rogers.

I have a Sony Ericcsson K790.
I was happy with my Roger's service.
I have found it far more reliable, with less drop outs than my earlier Telus phone service!
The Sony has a beautiful little camera ( okay, no match for my Nikon D300), is not a bad voice phone, but is a pain in the derriere to use.... has a horrendous and crappy operating/menu system.

Both my wife and I had planned on purchasing an iPhone.
No more.
And I know we are not alone!

The announced data plans are a joke!
Price gouging!
AT&T , like it or not, has set the 'expectation' barrier.
If i exceeded the measly limits re data.... it would cost me $7 to transmit a raw Nikon digital file.

That is not CONFUSION, it is EXTORTION!

You are losing more, than you are gaining!

Sincerely

ME!!


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

imobile said:


> I was inspired to write.....
> 
> From: ************@shaw.ca
> Subject: As a current Roger's customer I wish to add my voice of dissent re iPhone data plans
> ...



Addendum ~

Probably a waste of time, but I forwarded my letter to Simon Atkins of Apple!


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

The good news is that we are getting more options which is probably a relief to a lot of people. Granted it is not great news but it will be cheaper if you have a good voice plan and then you add something like the $50 flex data plan.


----------



## badboomer73 (Jul 1, 2008)

*Protest the CRTC*

This fight against Rogers should be directed at the CRTC and CC'd to Rogers. It's a serious mistake on the part of the CRTC. They created this monster and they should slay it by forcing a Fido/Rogers split.

and the site has moved:

RuinedIphone.com | Screwing Canadian iPhone customers since 2008


----------



## mrhud (Oct 30, 2007)

*BBerry to iPhone*

So here's the deal: I worked for a company and they supplied me with a blackberry. I no longer work for the company, but they never stopped/cancelled the service on my unit. They did wipe the device when I left, but it works fine for both voice and data. So naturally I have been using the phone and data on this blackberry merrily for some time now, and have yet to receive a bill or anything. I'd like to keep it that way.
My question is whether or not I can get the iPhone and switch out the SIM cards and continue this free ride I've been enjoying. How much in-store verification is done when an iPhone is purchased? It seems to me that even the most inept salesperson would be able to figure out what's been going on once they start the activation process.


----------



## slicecom (Jun 13, 2008)

mrhud said:


> So here's the deal: I worked for a company and they supplied me with a blackberry. I no longer work for the company, but they never stopped/cancelled the service on my unit. They did wipe the device when I left, but it works fine for both voice and data. So naturally I have been using the phone and data on this blackberry merrily for some time now, and have yet to receive a bill or anything. I'd like to keep it that way.
> My question is whether or not I can get the iPhone and switch out the SIM cards and continue this free ride I've been enjoying. How much in-store verification is done when an iPhone is purchased? It seems to me that even the most inept salesperson would be able to figure out what's been going on once they start the activation process.


I strongly doubt you could get away with that since they have to "un-tether" the iPhone before you can use it, they will most likely require all of your account information at the time of purchase.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

mrhud said:


> So here's the deal: I worked for a company and they supplied me with a blackberry. I no longer work for the company, but they never stopped/cancelled the service on my unit. They did wipe the device when I left, but it works fine for both voice and data. So naturally I have been using the phone and data on this blackberry merrily for some time now, and have yet to receive a bill or anything. I'd like to keep it that way.
> My question is whether or not I can get the iPhone and switch out the SIM cards and continue this free ride I've been enjoying. How much in-store verification is done when an iPhone is purchased? It seems to me that even the most inept salesperson would be able to figure out what's been going on once they start the activation process.


Maybe not a small monthly bill but I would be worried about a lawyers letter with a big number at the end.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

mrhud said:


> So here's the deal: I worked for a company and they supplied me with a blackberry. I no longer work for the company, but they never stopped/cancelled the service on my unit. They did wipe the device when I left, but it works fine for both voice and data. So naturally I have been using the phone and data on this blackberry merrily for some time now, and have yet to receive a bill or anything. I'd like to keep it that way.
> My question is whether or not I can get the iPhone and switch out the SIM cards and continue this free ride I've been enjoying. How much in-store verification is done when an iPhone is purchased? It seems to me that even the most inept salesperson would be able to figure out what's been going on once they start the activation process.


This thread concerns using existing Rogers' plans with the iPhone 3G. I believe you want the "how do I continue to defraud my former company and Rogers?" thread instead.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

Just curious. These new flex data plans, 30-300 50-1gb... are they outlined anywhere on the Roger$ site? I can't seem to find them. Also, does anyone know if these are eligible for corporate plans?

I would be at $75/month if I added this($30/300mb) which would be for 500daytime, unlimited evenings & weekends, vm caller id, 2500 txts, 7¢ long distance in canada 

This price is feasible. their 'value plans' are not. For all of this plus 400mb i'd be closer to 90bucks, so the $30 flex plan would be the one for me unfortunately.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

Can someone post the new Rogers BlackBerry plans? The idiots havnt updated their site yet.

Edit: It appears that they JUST updated it now as the page was unavailable and the rates are now displayed


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

Wait a minute - this one seems okay: $80 3 GB $0.50 per MB
with Overage Protection 

Edit: Waiiiiiit a minute. This doesnt include voice. Okay, back to the petition lol


----------



## mrhud (Oct 30, 2007)

HowEver said:


> This thread concerns using existing Rogers' plans with the iPhone 3G. I believe you want the "how do I continue to defraud my former company and Rogers?" thread instead.


You're right. Bravo.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

OMG my throat really hurts. I used so much Cepacol but it's not really working. Does anyone have any at home remedies? 

Oh, lol, yes um, the iPhone... horrible rates... rogers sucks... cant wait till july 11th though...


But seriously, my THROAT?!

lol


----------



## slicecom (Jun 13, 2008)

Interesting tidbit: Without an iPhone plan, visual voicemail will be an additional $8.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

Really? Do you mean without an iPhone data plan? That sucks for people wanting just the voice plan.

I'm actually excited for Visual Voicemail because when I had the unlocked iPhone, it didnt work.


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

uPhone said:


> Can someone post the new Rogers BlackBerry plans? The idiots havnt updated their site yet.
> 
> Edit: It appears that they JUST updated it now as the page was unavailable and the rates are now displayed



VERY interesting to see the 'new' AT&T plans ....

AT&T Announces iPhone 3G Pricing and Tips to be iReady - MarketWatch


iPhone 3G customers can choose from four individual AT&T Nation plans, which bundle voice and unlimited data (e-mail and Web browsing).
-- AT&T Nation(SM) Unlimited: Includes unlimited Anytime Minutes for
$129.99 a month.
-- AT&T Nation 1350: Includes 1350 Anytime Minutes and unlimited Night &
Weekend Minutes for $109.99 a month.
-- AT&T Nation 900: Includes 900 Anytime Minutes and unlimited Night &
Weekend Minutes for $89.99 a month.
-- AT&T Nation 450: Includes 450 Anytime Minutes and 5,000 Night & Weekend
Minutes for $69.99 a month.


Note the family plan....
TWO iPhones

All AT&T Nation and AT&T FamilyTalk(R) plans for iPhone 3G include nationwide long distance and roaming, Visual Voicemail, Rollover(R), unlimited Mobile to Mobile calling, Call Forwarding, Call Waiting, Three-Way Calling and Caller ID.
AT&T will offer FamilyTalk plans, with bundled voice and unlimited data, starting as low as $129.99 a month for two iPhone 3G lines. Up to three additional iPhone lines can be added for $39.99 each.
Unlimited text messaging can be added for an additional $20 ($30 for FamilyTalk plans of up to five lines); $15 (1,500 messages), or $5 (200 messages).


----------



## slicecom (Jun 13, 2008)

uPhone said:


> Really? Do you mean without an iPhone data plan? That sucks for people wanting just the voice plan.
> 
> I'm actually excited for Visual Voicemail because when I had the unlocked iPhone, it didnt work.


Even with a non iPhone data plan, you'll still need to pay $8 for Visual Voicemail if you want it. I just talked to Liz Hamilton.


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

uPhone said:


> Wait a minute - this one seems okay: $80 3 GB $0.50 per MB
> with Overage Protection
> 
> Edit: Waiiiiiit a minute. This doesnt include voice. Okay, back to the petition lol


Interesting post on the Globe and Mail site...

"Tell me it is not so Ted !"
Are Roger's stretching the truth?

George B from Fredericton, Canada writes: The # of pages claimed for the 400MB data plan:
3,100

The size of Rogers home page: 
847KB

Rogers home page x 3100 = 2625700KB = 2564.16016 MB or 2.50406 GB (Not 400MB)

The (estimated) size of the average web page:
312KB

Avg web page x 3100 = 944.53125KB = 0.92239 GB (Not 400MB)

So no matter how you slice it - off by 2 1/2 times or off by more than 6 times* - Rogers' advertising materials for the iPhone clearly overstates the number of web pages you can surf and still stay within the 400MB limit.

-gb

globeandmail.com: Rogers releases iPhone pricing - Comments


----------



## adam1185 (Feb 16, 2005)

imobile said:


> Interesting post on the Globe and Mail site...
> 
> "Tell me it is not so Ted !"
> Are Roger's stretching the truth?
> ...


You should email PR and ask how they got those numbers. Also inform them of the size of their own site.

Here's the address: [email protected]


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

adam1185 said:


> You should email PR and ask how they got those numbers. Also inform them of the size of their own site.
> 
> Here's the address: [email protected]


I wrote to Elizabeth last night.
I forwarded , with small intro re Apple user /shareholder etc to Simon Atkins, the Apple spokesperson quoted on However's posting! 

I'm sure Elizabeth is following the Globe's story.

Oh, and by the way I have not received a reply from either Rogers or Apple/
Then again, it is Canada Day eh?

Cheers


----------



## slicecom (Jun 13, 2008)

imobile said:


> I wrote to Elizabeth last night.
> I forwarded , with small intro re Apple user /shareholder etc to Simon Atkins, the Apple spokesperson quoted on However's posting!
> 
> I'm sure Elizabeth is following the Globe's story.
> ...


I've talked to Liz today. She's definetly at work and replied to an email I sent this morning in about an hour.


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

To all those that suggest our rates are high due to our geography, here's an eye-opener. Our rates are reasonable? No bloody way. Not even close!!!

From the G&M Comments:

"Dennis Kutchera from Halifax, Canada writes: The argument that our geography necessitates higher prices for mobile phone service because of infrastructure costs does not hold water. Proponents of this view compare Canada with Hong Kong or Europe or even Australia to justify our prices. Well, let's make a fair comparison: Canada and Russia. 

Russia has 11 time zones and sparsely populated areas, yet is serviced by numerous GSM providers both national and local. Voice rates are somewhat lower than Canada's and data rates are so low that they are cheaper than broadband and even dial up under some circumstances. *Data on a pay as you go plan in Russia ranges from 7 cents per mb to about 30 cents. *

Compare that with Rogers/Fido data rates (without a data plan) of *5 cents per kb, equating a whopping $51.20 per mb*.- contrast that with 30 cents on the high side of prices in Russia - a land that dwarfs Canada with far more challenging geography. 

Now we have a fair comparison and the verdict is: We are getting shafted in Canada. Every man woman and youth in Russia has a cell phone with an average of 2 or 3 accounts in different cities. In Canada we have the lowest penetration of cellular usage in the developed world. I wonder why..."


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

slicecom said:


> I've talked to Liz today. She's definetly at work and replied to an email I sent this morning in about an hour.


I wrote Subject: As a current Roger's customer I wish to add my voice of dissent re iPhone data plans
From: pdd*****@shaw.ca
Date: July 1, 2008 1:55:07 AM PDT (CA)
To: [email protected]

Hello Elizabeth, 
Confusion in the 'marketplace'?


"Liz Hamilton, a spokeswoman for Rogers said the company had no comment on the petition but said it was apparent there is “confusion in the marketplace” about Rogers pricing plans for the phone. 

She said iPhone 3G bundles are high value and offer customers savings over voice and data plans that exist today though they are not the only plans being offered. 

“These are the best value for customers who wish to use the iPhone 3G as it was meant to be used, but as always our customers have choices,” Hamilton said in an e-mail. 

http://www.ehmac.ca/ipod-itunes-iph...isting-plans-so-says-rogers-spokesperson.html

Confusion Liz?
No, not at all.
We are not 'confused' .. just irate with the proposed deal being offered by Rogers.

I have a Sony Ericcsson K790.
I was happy with my Roger's service.
I have found it far more reliable, with less drop outs than my earlier Telus phone service!
The Sony has a beautiful little camera ( okay, no match for my Nikon D300), is not a bad voice phone, but is a pain in the derriere to use.... has a horrendous and crappy operating/menu system.

Both my wife and I had planned on purchasing an iPhone.
No more.
And I know we are not alone!

The announced data plans are a joke!
Price gouging!
AT&T , like it or not, has set the 'expectation' barrier.
If i exceeded the measly limits re data.... it would cost me $7 to transmit a raw Nikon digital file.

That is not CONFUSION, it is EXTORTION!

You are losing more, than you are gaining!

Yours sincerely, 

Signed by moi!


So far NO response


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

I just E-mailed her with this:



> Dear Elizabeth,
> 
> I am a Rogers customer and I am writing to you
> with the hopes of receiving a personal response from you in regards to my
> ...


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

Ottawaman said:


> I'm sure that their paper shredders are on full alert.




Further evidence we are being taken to the cleaners....

News: T-Mobile lists iPhone plans & pricing for Netherlands

T-Mobile has announced its pricing and service plans (Translated link) for the iPhone 3G in the Netherlands. The carrier is offering three different iPhone monthly plans, all including unlimited data, unlimited use of T-Mobile hotspots, and Visual Voicemail, and will price the iPhone 3G based on which monthly plan the customer chooses for his/her two-year commitment. The €29.95 (~$47) a month plan includes 150 airtime minutes, 150 SMS messages,…

T-Mobile lists iPhone plans & pricing for Netherlands | iLounge News


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

A friend E-mailed me this:

ORANGE SOUTH AFRICA
iPhone TARIEVEN:


385.99 ZAR ($50.00 CAD) - Unlimited Data / 150 Minutes / Visual Voicemail Yes / 200 Texts /

578.99 ZAR ($75.00 CAD) - Unlimited Data / 400 Minutes / Visual Voicemail Yes/ 500 Texts /

Addtionals: Unlimited Text: 80 ZAR ($10.00 CAD)


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

See the trend everyone?

*UNLIMITED DATA !!!!!*


----------



## krug1313 (Apr 27, 2007)

This is kinda off topic but I know there were some with worries on how to turn 3g off. I guess the first iphone didn't have the option to turn off edge. Check out this video on apple.com. You can turn it off with the swipe of a finger.

Apple - iPhone - A Guided Tour - What's New - Large


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

adagio said:


> See the trend everyone?
> 
> *UNLIMITED DATA !!!!!*


I see a trend: a general inability to stay on topic.

No wonder people want unlimited data...


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

*On topic ~ Even the Russians are laughing!*



HowEver said:


> I see a trend: a general inability to stay on topic.
> 
> No wonder people want unlimited data...


Canadians unhappy with the new tariffs company Rogers
30.06.2008 | Author: Valentina | News


A couple of days ago, the company Rogers / Fido published tariff plans for a new phone model, but the Canadians were extremely dissatisfied by them. Thousands of people have expressed their discontent on the Internet, namely on the site www.ruinedphone.com section eDispleasure be heard. Their views reflected the following nezamyslovatoe equality: "Rogers + iPhone3G = Bankrot."

iFrukt. All of the iPhone 3g and firmware 2.0

Translated version of http://ifrukt.ru/

Canadians are primarily unhappy with high tariffs and provided Internet traffic. The website provided contact information company Rogers / Fido to somehow react - to send a letter, call or go there, but not sit idly by. With f-hopefully, that the company did heed the general view and make necessary changes.


ORIGINAL ~

Пару дней назад компания Rogers/Fido опубликовала тарифные планы для новой модели телефона, однако канадцы остались крайне недовольными ими. Тысячи людей выразили свое недовольство в Интернете, а именно на сайте www.ruinedphone.com в разделе eDispleasure be heard. Их мнение полностью отражает следующие незамысловатое равенство: “Rogers + iPhone3G = Банкрот”.

Канадцы в первую очередь недовольны завышенными тарифами и предусмотренным трафиком Интернет. На сайте предоставлены контактные данные компании Rogers/Fido с призывом хоть как-то прореагировать – отослать письмо, позвонить или пойти туда, но только не сидеть сложа руки. Что-ж будем надеяться, что представители компании все-таки прислушаются к общему мнению и внесут необходимые изменения.

Написать комментарий » | Просмотров: 13


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

Here is her response to my E-mail:



> -----Original Message-----
> From: "Elizabeth Hamilton" <[email protected]>
> 
> Date: Tue, 1 Jul 2008 18:29:08
> ...


She mentions how an unlimited plan would over charge many people. O.K., thats nice, they wont sign up for it. The people who need it will.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

If you were to pay $30 a month for unlimited data like our friends in U, S and A, how could anyone be overcharged?


----------



## Flipstar (Nov 7, 2004)

uPhone said:


> Here is her response to my E-mail:
> 
> 
> 
> She mentions how an unlimited plan would over charge many people. O.K., thats nice, they wont sign up for it. The people who need it will.


Okay, publicly available sources.. ask her where you can access that information.


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

uPhone said:


> Here is her response to my E-mail:
> 
> 
> 
> She mentions how an unlimited plan would over charge many people. O.K., thats nice, they wont sign up for it. The people who need it will.


Exactly....

the solution is simple...

Offer a 'light" plan the same way Shaw here in west offers internet access at 20-22kb.sec download.
My more expensive "Extreme Speed is $20 a month more but is up to 35 times faster.

Come to think of it, all their proposed plans are LIGHT * ...

( my grandma warned me about 'light fingered' people!)

light-fin·gered (ltfnggrd)
adj.
1. Having quick and nimble fingers.
2. Skilled at or given to petty thievery.
light-fingered·ness n.


----------



## adam1185 (Feb 16, 2005)

Liz is sounding quite thick today.

Since, according to her, the majority of users will only use approximately 100 MB a month what is the big deal with having all the iPhone plans being unlimited data. Rogers is already charging an insane amount for a meagre 400 MB so why not make all the plans unlimited (knowing full well that a majority of users will only use approx. 100 MB a month). So even though the plans are marked as unlimited it wouldn't cause any major strains on the network. Better yet, unlimited data will make all customers happy since it gives them a sense of value for all the money they are paying.

Oh wait, I know why they don't think that way. Because they are Rogers.

Please email her back with an argument like that.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

Flipstar said:


> Okay, publicly available sources.. ask her where you can access that information.


Will do. I'll let you know when she responds.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

adam1185 said:


> Liz is sounding quite thick today.
> 
> Since, according to her, the majority of users will only use approximately 100 MB a month what is the big deal with having all the iPhone plans being unlimited data. Rogers is already charging an insane amount for a meagre 400 MB so why not make all the plans unlimited (knowing full well that a majority of users will only use approx. 100 MB a month). So even though the plans are marked as unlimited it wouldn't cause any major strains on the network. Better yet, unlimited data will make all customers happy since it gives them a sense of value for all the money they are paying.
> 
> ...


Better yet, why don't you e-mail her yourself? Armchair critics do little to actually help the situation. Anyone can complain.


----------



## beachboy_ce (Jun 25, 2007)

"Clearly you are very aware of your data use, but you may know 
there are many who are not..."

...so we're going to screw them over by charging up the a$$.

Wow, does Rogers have any talent management? I'm surprised this woman has a job! Because, clearly, she can't do PR.


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

uPhone said:


> Will do. I'll let you know when she responds.


And please ... do add Adam1185's question.... it is so bl***y logical.

If the average customer, as she claims uses only 100mb a month, then offering UNLIMITED at $30 a month is a win win ...


----------



## adam1185 (Feb 16, 2005)

Alright, I just emailed PR along with a few other executives.



> If you want happy customers and not hateful, frothing at-the-mouth rage like your company currently enjoys here is a way to offer unlimited data and have a win-win situation for customer and company.
> 
> Since, according to statements made by Rogers PR, the majority of users will only use approximately 100 MB a month what is the big deal with having all the iPhone plans being unlimited data. Rogers is already charging an insane amount for a meagre 400 MB so why not make all the plans unlimited (knowing full well that a majority of users will only use approx. 100 MB a month). So even though the plans are marked as unlimited it wouldn't cause any major strains on the network. Better yet, unlimited data will make all customers happy since it gives them a sense of value for all the money they are paying.
> 
> ...


----------



## krug1313 (Apr 27, 2007)

If they aren't going to offer unlimited at this point... Why not offer unlimited data for the first 3 months like they are doing with voice. This way customers can see what their average data usage is and then be able to pick one of their plans with more confidence in their monthly usage.


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

*NetBarrier X5 sheds some light ....*



beachboy_ce said:


> "Clearly you are very aware of your data use, but you may know
> there are many who are not..."
> 
> ...so we're going to screw them over by charging up the a$$.
> ...


Just cleared the data from my NetBarrier X5 ... after closing all applications such as mail, UTC clock , all other browsers and opened Roger's Home Page in Shira from the google search page... ie. gauges were set to zero.
I then...accessed Rogers Home Page ( BC) and selected Wireless.
I allowed gauges to read TWO minutes ...of the 'splash' ads on page!

Total just accessing Wireless page of Rogers was ... 822kb IN/150KB out.

So much for the data per web page being less than 300k.


----------



## adam1185 (Feb 16, 2005)

I just got a very quick reply from Liz Hamilton. Nothing special though. She just said she'd pass it along.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

krug1313 said:


> If they aren't going to offer unlimited at this point... Why not offer unlimited data for the first 3 months like they are doing with voice. This way customers can see what their average data usage is and then be able to pick one of their plans with more confidence in their monthly usage.


That is a very good idea. It would be really helpful. I'd be curious of how many megabytes I would use if I used as much data as I wanted. I have just sent it to Elizabeth.

Adam, I sent a similar email (well, similar to your second paragraph) to Elizabeth.



> She replied with "Thanks for your feedback. I appreciate you understand we disagree and I'll find the research link and send it to you if I'm able. Liz


----------



## krug1313 (Apr 27, 2007)

uPhone said:


> That is a very good idea. It would be really helpful. I'd be curious of how many megabytes I would use if I used as much data as I wanted. I have just sent it to Elizabeth.
> 
> I know for maybe the first month I would go overboard but I would only be doing myself a favor if I used it as much as I normally would intend to in the future this way I could get a better idea of which plan to go for. I honestly don't think this is too much to ask for.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

krug1313 said:


> krug1313 said:
> 
> 
> > I know for maybe the first month I would go overboard but I would only be doing myself a favor if I used it as much as I normally would intend to in the future this way I could get a better idea of which plan to go for. I honestly don't think this is too much to ask for.
> ...


----------



## MacGYVER (Apr 15, 2005)

uPhone said:


> Here is her response to my E-mail:
> 
> 
> 
> She mentions how an unlimited plan would over charge many people. O.K., thats nice, they wont sign up for it. The people who need it will.


I was right when I said they used data from users using 1st Generation iPhones and other devices like RIM on not a 3G network. (They did research on people using EDGE, and came to the conclusion that nobody would go over 400MB?) Is it just me or am I the only one who sees that with FASTER service = more usage? It is going to be so easy to use up data service then before on EDGE. Heck even if you visit some HotSpot, people are going to use up data like crazy. 

According then to Rogers with their highly skilled research and observations must be telling those countries who are giving Unlimited Data from the base package that they don't know what their doing or talking about eh? I'm not saying that all countries are handing out Unlimited Data, but quite a few are.

This reminds me of the first internet days of dial up. Most people didn't use much internet at those times, because DIAL UP was super slow and you didn't have the patience to wait for ever, so you didn't surf that much. Plus there was caps on usage as well, so many MB per month or something like that. As soon as highspeed internet came out I and many millions of Canadians started to use a ton of internet using up GB of data per month. These days, it's not uncommon for the average household in Canada to use up 40GB or more of internet data. Why? The reason is, we have higspeed and that allows us to surf FASTER and not wait for things to load. Now for all those people who are saying yeah but what about those hot spots? Tell you what...... there is a plaza near me, in that plaza there are 4 hotspots to Wifi. In order for me to use any of them, I need to be actually almost inside those hotspot buildings. Simply sitting outside in the parking lot will not connect me to Wifi. Point is, if this device gets out there to the young people, do you think every school will have Wifi connection? Or how about that bus ride? or subway ride? With a price point of $199 for the 8GB it is going to be very easy for a lot of young people to pick one up and use it mainly for data and texting along with the iPod and video functions. I already see a ton of youths with RIM devices and other cell phones paying high fees to use the internet on their phone. So based on Rogers research on older technology with older devices and not on 3G Network with 3G devices, their data is not valid. 

I speak from experience with using Dial Up when I say we watched our usage and because it was slow we didn't use much data surfing. Once that highspeed came out WOW, I can tell you now, that I use the internet a lot more often and don't have to worry about my usage as there are better packages with realistic choices to pick from.

Maybe I'm wrong and Rogers is right, perhaps people aren't going to use the 3G network as much as we all think and that 400MB is enough for the average user. Only time will tell, strange though as to how most other countries are advertising Unlimited across the board, do they know something we don't?


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

*But what about small player video on a web site?*



uPhone said:


> That is a very good idea. It would be really helpful. I'd be curious of how many megabytes I would use if I used as much data as I wanted. I have just sent it to Elizabeth.
> 
> Adam, I sent a similar email (well, similar to your second paragraph) to Elizabeth.


Well, I was curious re data usage for an 'intensive' web page!

I cleared the gauges to zero in NetBarrier X5, clicked on Wimbledon Home Page ( have it bookmarked for awhile in Bookmark Bar) and only accessed the homepage.
The Championships, Wimbledon 2008 - Grand Slam Tennis - Official Site by IBM

This would be a reasonable action by any tennis fan who was away from home ...

That web page was OVER 3 MB of data.
So if accessed one page throughout the two weeks of Wimbledon, say four times a day without moving onto other pages on the site, there goes...some 159mb of ones 400mb. 

But what if I wanted to watch VIDEO from that site... the usage accelerates faster than ( and gobbles fuel) my old Mercedes 560...

the first attachment, simple site access!
(iMac0944 ...had to resize as attachment was too big, used Snap N Drag to resize, hence sequence out of whack))
the second attachment IMac0943, was entering this site to post this on a new page, whilst going to a short video feed of
The Championships, Wimbledon 2008 - Grand Slam Tennis - Official Site by IBM

The total data ... 18.5mb.


Draw you own conclusions as to how much video one can watch on that shiny new iPhone a la Rogers!. 

Might be cheaper to fly to London?


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

krug1313 said:


> uPhone said:
> 
> 
> > That is a very good idea. It would be really helpful. I'd be curious of how many megabytes I would use if I used as much data as I wanted. I have just sent it to Elizabeth.
> ...


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

Good findings imobile. 

I think I'll probably get the 750MB plan, and the 15 dollar value pack. I'll have to constantly check the data usage section in the Settings of the iPhone.

I think I get WhoCalled for free. I called customer service one day to try and add the My5 thing when it came out, and the rep said that it's not available for BlackBerrys so, for the inconvinience, he would add WhoCalled to my plan for free.

It's actually very annoying, especially if you have call display. It text messages you nearly 5 minutes after someone calls you (if you didn't pick up) and says "WhoCalled: blah blah called at 12:30PM".


----------



## slicecom (Jun 13, 2008)

uPhone said:


> Good findings imobile.
> 
> I think I'll probably get the 750MB plan, and the 15 dollar value pack. I'll have to constantly check the data usage section in the Settings of the iPhone.
> 
> ...


I also HATE WhoCalled. What a stupid idea. Nobody turns their phones off anyways, and if Rogers network really is as reliable as they claim it is, then you should always have a signal.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

The ECF has been fixed on the Rogers site:



Rogers said:


> * Applicable to all plans: Local airtime usage, data usage and/or text messages over that allotted in the plan, long distance and roaming charges, additional wireless service options selected and applicable taxes are extra and are also billed monthly. An Early Cancellation Fee (EECF) applies if, for any reason, your service is terminated prior to the end of the service agreement. The ECF is the greater of (ii) $100 or (iii) $20 per month remaining in the service agreement, to a maximum of $400 (plus applicable taxes), and applies on each line in the plan that is terminated.


Maximum $400, and possibly no data ECF.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

HowEver said:


> The ECF has been fixed on the Rogers site:
> 
> 
> 
> Maximum $400, and possibly no data ECF.



Are they stupid? What kind of an idiot makes a mistake like that.. that probably cost them a few potential customers.


----------



## hugerobots! (Sep 24, 2007)

MacGYVER said:


> I was right when I said they used data from users using 1st Generation iPhones and other devices like RIM on not a 3G network. (They did research on people using EDGE, and came to the conclusion that nobody would go over 400MB?) Is it just me or am I the only one who sees that with FASTER service = more usage? It is going to be so easy to use up data service then before on EDGE. Heck even if you visit some HotSpot, people are going to use up data like crazy.


I totally agree with this observation. The comparison of users using the EDGE available network to compare it with the potential of users who will _always_ be connected to the 3G network is completely flawed. The logic makes little to no sense as the variables differ so much.

For example, the RIM devices that use push email use up the absolute bare minimum amount of data transfer to receive and send. That's the point of Push technology; fast, reliable (no pun intended), hassle and wait free. Now if you include the 3G speeds this becomes apples to oranges. Who used to watch YouTube videos when they had dial-up? No one because it didn't exist. It was not feasible because the wait times weren't plausible.

Even if the Rogers R&D statisticians looked at the specific users that were using iPhones (you can guarantee they had their own employees using them and they were monitored), the numbers do not replicate for 3G. When an unlocked user (in my experience) with an iPhone had used EDGE for internet usage, be it email, video and surfing it was all done sparingly because the cost for such use was already through the roof. Not only that, but people would NEVER use it since they already knew that EDGE wasn't worth it and even if it was worth it, again the cost was ridiculous.

For me personally, I will get be getting the white version but I will be using the base data plan with my own existing calling plan. But I will have to use 3G sparingly, which almost puts it into the category of not being worth it. Most iPhone users in the US are connected to their data connection 24/7 and never ever turn their iPhone off. This means they are using data just to check their email even if there is no email to receive.

It is all counted as data as there are always KB being sent and received. Not to mention Visual Voicemail which is guaranteed to use up your monthly data.

Here's a handy tip for all of us when we get our iPhones next week, DO NOT use YouTube as much as you possibly can. Forget it exists for the time being. Get to a hotspot or use wifi as much as possible. Do not text, call people instead (believe it or not, it's cheaper to talk fast and to the point rather than a text). Otherwise you are going to use up your monthly data really quickly.

That message we will all get when we reach 80% of data usage will be both scary and a blessing, but I digress.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Good advice, but text messaging and Visual voicemail do not use data.



hugerobots! said:


> It is all counted as data as there are always KB being sent and received. Not to mention Visual Voicemail which is guaranteed to use up your monthly data.
> 
> Here's a handy tip for all of us when we get our iPhones next week, DO NOT use YouTube as much as you possibly can. Forget it exists for the time being. Get to a hotspot or use wifi as much as possible. Do not text, call people instead (believe it or not, it's cheaper to talk fast and to the point rather than a text). Otherwise you are going to use up your monthly data really quickly.


----------



## hugerobots! (Sep 24, 2007)

What that meant was the plans for new customers to Rogers or Fido are very limiting for text messages. Visual Voicemail makes it inexhaustibly easier to just send a text message rather than an actual phone call to your friend. Plus it's just plain ol'more fun to text on the iPhone anyway. I can see how you thought my comment was all related to data.  Thanks for pointing that out.

300 texts a month is really not a lot for some people. 100 is close to a weeks worth for some, especially for a new iPhone user.

Are you sure that Visual Voicemail won't use up Data? How exactly does that work with ATT? Now you've peaked my interest.


----------



## lostmyphone (Feb 25, 2008)

HowEver said:


> Good advice, but text messaging and Visual voicemail do not use data.


Will GPS use data?


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

lostmyphone said:


> Will GPS use data?


No, GPS does not use data. It uses satellites in orbit. Assisted GPS does use cell tower points to assist in pinpointing your location, but it doesn't need data service.


----------



## slicecom (Jun 13, 2008)

hugerobots! said:


> 300 texts a month is really not a lot for some people. 100 is close to a weeks worth for some, especially for a new iPhone user.


x2! I average around 1200 per month, and thats with my Razr that has some buttons that don't work half the time. I can't even imagine how many txts i'll send on an iPhone!



lostmyphone said:


> Will GPS use data?


I'd also like to know this as I'm considering getting an iPhone and keeping my current plan and waiting until Rogers offers decent data plans before I jump on that bandwagon.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

lostmyphone said:


> Will GPS use data?


That depends. If you already have maps installed, you're fine.

I used Google Maps and the Google Maps app on an N95. It downloaded local maps as I drove. But that was through gorogers.com and the $7 unlimited plan. No extra fees beyond that.

I had A-GPS turned off.


----------



## snowmen (Jan 20, 2006)

guytoronto said:


> No, GPS does not use data. It uses satellites in orbit. Assisted GPS does use cell tower points to assist in pinpointing your location, but it doesn't need data service.


GPS for iPhone will use Data, because it uses Google Map, and Google Map does not store map data on your device, so it downloads it.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

snowmen said:


> GPS for iPhone will use Data, because it uses Google Map, and Google Map does not store map data on your device, so it downloads it.


You can download maps in advance, using wifi, on other devices; not sure about the iPhone.


----------



## since84 (Jan 9, 2002)

*Report on Business*

I don't know if anyone has already posted this, but just in case, here it is

globeandmail.com: The iPhone's cross-border price clash


----------



## since84 (Jan 9, 2002)

*Metro Morning*

Andy Barrie and their tech expert spent 10 minutes on the iPhone this morning. Conclusion? Rogers has brought itself a PR disaster.

If they'd use reasonable prices and let the iPhone be seen everywhere (a la iPod) they could have ridden a craze wave. This way, back to image of the Rogers greedy opt-out systems.

PS -- Barrie, a confirmed Mac person, said he was going to get one, but the pricing has put him off. He's going to wait and see.


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

since84 said:


> If they'd use reasonable prices and let the iPhone be seen everywhere (a la iPod) they could have ridden a craze wave. This way, back to image of the Rogers greedy opt-out systems.


Yup. I've been saying this all along. But it seems Rogers is still working with old school business models which I suppose has served them well. 

They really had the opportunity to make this iPhone launch in Canada really take off. Don't they realize, fairly priced plans entice users to take the leap and *lock in for three years?*


----------



## atvpatch (May 12, 2008)

since84 said:


> I don't know if anyone has already posted this, but just in case, here it is
> 
> globeandmail.com: The iPhone's cross-border price clash


Thanks, this one was new to me.


----------



## adam1185 (Feb 16, 2005)

Here's an editorial in today's Montreal Gazette

Canadian consumers getting soaked on iPhone


----------



## hugerobots! (Sep 24, 2007)

And here is a page we should all be looking at in the coming weeks.

It will no doubt rise next week late Thursday, but if the petition and consumers are heard by the stock holders it should either not be a dramatic rise or actually fall.

Rogers Communications Inc (RCIb.TO) Stock Quote | Stocks | Reuters.com

This is making global news. Consumers concerned enough to act up about products... Only in North America...


----------



## adam1185 (Feb 16, 2005)

Here's a report from CBC a couple of days ago

CBC.ca - Video


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

mrhud said:


> So here's the deal: I worked for a company and they supplied me with a blackberry. I no longer work for the company, but they never stopped/cancelled the service on my unit. They did wipe the device when I left, but it works fine for both voice and data. So naturally I have been using the phone and data on this blackberry merrily for some time now, and have yet to receive a bill or anything. I'd like to keep it that way.
> My question is whether or not I can get the iPhone and switch out the SIM cards and continue this free ride I've been enjoying. How much in-store verification is done when an iPhone is purchased? It seems to me that even the most inept salesperson would be able to figure out what's been going on once they start the activation process.


No you can't. Data that BB uses and data that the iPhone uses are 2 completely different things and are not interchangeable. I was given a BB as a loaner phone for my Sony Ericcson cell awhile back; I was told I would not be able to get online or use email as I was not on a BB data plan.


----------



## 5andman (Oct 15, 2006)

*DO NOT BUY AN iPHONE JULY 11!!! *


*Wait.

Be patient.*

If there are no line-ups, hoarding, hoopla and people screaming demands to purchase an iphone -- Rogers will have their tail between their legs.

Just wait a couple of weeks.

The media will pick up on the less than steller demands, as well as business analysists & critics.

*Rogers will be totally embarassed. Their stock will drop. The media pressure will be un-bearable.*


----------



## Kasmeran (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm in. I'll wait for a while before I buy one.


----------



## GrapeApe (Aug 4, 2004)

I've decided to wait til Septmeber, whereas before Rogers craptacular plans were announced I would have been in line on July 11.


----------



## krug1313 (Apr 27, 2007)

So GPS is not that data intensive if any at all? That is one of the main features I will be looking forward to.


----------



## hugerobots! (Sep 24, 2007)

5andman said:


> *DO NOT BUY AN iPHONE JULY 11!!! *
> 
> 
> *Wait.
> ...


Actually their stock will rise, they will hold the iPhone as their flagship product as well as their craptastic data plan and bask in the media that will be showing line-ups, proud owners and appreciate the affiliation with a manufacturer that will inevitably boost their public relations outlook sheerly out of association. Then I will write more runon sentences.

In fact I expect Ted Rogers to be front and centre with his shiny gold plated and diamond encrusted iPhone which he will probably covet in a Louis Vuitton case.


----------



## PoliceDog (May 1, 2008)

hugerobots! said:


> "....with his shiny gold plated and diamond encrusted iPhone which he will probably covet in a Louis Vuitton case...."


Paris Hilton - yes. Ted Rogers - no. He's as low-key as they come with his suits, cars, watches, etc.


----------



## dansgil (Aug 16, 2006)

krug1313 said:


> So GPS is not that data intensive if any at all? That is one of the main features I will be looking forward to.


The GPS will use a fair amount of data. The iPhone doesn't store any maps on its internal memory - they are downloaded over the air from Google.


----------



## spitfire1945 (May 17, 2008)

dansgil said:


> The GPS will use a fair amount of data. The iPhone doesn't store any maps on its internal memory - they are downloaded over the air from Google.


Yup, exactly the same thing happens on a Blackberry as well as any smart phone (N95 maybe an exception). I have a 4 GB SDHC card which is going to waste.

All in all. GPS WILL use data. I will quote you something from an article in Macworld Magazine



> Unlike hand held or car-based GPS receivers, the iPhone 3G won't provide detailed map data - instead, it'll rely on data streamed over digital networks from Google's servers


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

Just so that you know, on a BlackBerry, each time that you reposition the viewfinder to a location where the map has not yet loaded, it's about 150KB every time you do that.

So to pan around all over the place on GPS (at least, on a BlackBerry, im sure the iPhone behaves the same way) it would eat up a lot of data. That's not to say that you can't USE the GPS but it's probably best to not "play" with it.


----------



## spitfire1945 (May 17, 2008)

uPhone said:


> Just so that you know, on a BlackBerry, each time that you reposition the viewfinder to a location where the map has not yet loaded, it's about 150KB every time you do that.
> 
> So to pan around all over the place on GPS (at least, on a BlackBerry, im sure the iPhone behaves the same way) it would eat up a lot of data. That's not to say that you can't USE the GPS but it's probably best to not "play" with it.


Thanks mate, I appreciate your concern. However I am on unlimited data on the berry so I can go streaking using the GPS and not have to worry about anything. Except maybe the cold wind hitting my private parts. Edmonton is experiencing some hazy and bad weather urgh.


----------

